
Apple and Amazon cut a deal that upended the Mac resale market - ProAm
https://www.theverge.com/2019/5/21/18624846/amazon-marketplace-apple-deal-iphones-mac-third-party-sellers-john-bumstead
======
crispinb
Wow this is nasty stuff.

